# mettre / maître - [ɛ] / [ɛ:] (prononciation)



## yuechu

Bonjour,

J'ai vu sur Wikipédia que les mots "mettre" et "maître" sont censés être prononcés de manière légèrement différente. (avec les voyelles /ɛ/ et /ɛ:/, respectivement). Je m'intéresse à savoir si les Francophones ici font cette différence ?

Si oui, quelle est la différence ? Le deux-points représente-t-il un allongement de la voyelle ?

[…]

Merci d'avance !


----------



## arundhati

baosheng said:


> Bonjour,
> ... Le deux-points représente-t-il un allongement de la voyelle ?...


Oui en effet, la différence est subtile mais je pense que certains la font encore, l'accent circonflexe allongeant légèrement le phonème.


----------



## Salvatos

La différence est plus forte au Québec je crois, ici la distinction se fait très clairement. On prononce « maître » (et « mètre ») comme « être ». « Mettre » est comme « prête » (adj.) ou « brouette », plus aigu.


----------



## yuechu

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Wai Ho

Bonjour vous. En France, la différence est perdue, mais ici au Québec, on fait toujours la différence. Le mot « mettre » se prononce [mεtʁ] avec une voyelle courte, « maître » se prononce [mεɪtʁ] (ça rime avec "eight") ou [maɪtʁ] (ça rime avec "might"), au Saguenay-Lac-St-Jean, la majorité des gens disent [mεɪtʁ], mais à Montréal, la majorité des gens disent [maɪtʁ]. Sur Radio-Canada, on dit [mεɪtʁ], parce que les spécialistes ont considéré comme standard, et c'est pas exagéré.


----------



## Ali Smith

arundhati said:


> Oui en effet, la différence est subtile mais je pense que certains la font encore, l'accent circonflexe allongeant légèrement le phonème.


I think the vast majority of the population of France pronounced them identically. I remember my French professor telling us there was a difference between “patte” and “pâte”, “brun” and “brin”, and “de” and “deux”, but when I asked native speakers (from France, mind you) they told me there was no longer any difference between them and you could only tell them apart by context.


----------



## tartopom

Welcome, Wai Ho,

I pronounce 'mettre' and 'maître' the same.  mɛtʀ


----------



## Locape

Moi aussi, mais ma grand-mère prononce 'maître' de manière légèrement plus allongée, ce qui pour ses petits-enfants semble assez solennel.


----------



## wildan1

Il me semble que mon professeur de français distinguait bien ces différences en nous faisant des dictées, pour nous aider à écrire le bon mot : _mettre - maîaître ; patte - pâââte, brin - breueun_, etc.

Sinon--je n'entends pas les Français faire ces distinctions en parlant naturellement.


----------



## BUCK52

"Maître Corbeau, sur un arbre  perché..." on doit allonger le son grâce à l'accent circonflexe qui remplace le "s" de l'ancien français "Maistre"


----------



## Alsako

Régionalisme ? Question de génération ?  En tout cas, personnellement,  je fais nettement la distinction entre mettre et maître... Et de plus, je prononce le e final de maître.


----------



## Wai Ho

Bonjour vous, est-ce que les Français du Nord prononcent le mot « maître » avec une voyelle longue?


----------



## itka

La longueur vocalique n'étant pas pertinente en français, chacun prononce comme il veut. Il n'y a pas de "bonne" prononciation et cela ne perturbe en rien la communication.


----------



## JClaudeK

Wai Ho said:


> Bonjour vous, est-ce que les Français du Nord prononcent le mot « maître » avec une voyelle longue?


Sans être "longue", pour moi,  elle est _plus _longue que dans "mettre".


----------



## merquiades

wildan1 said:


> Il me semble que mon professeur de français distinguait bien ces différences en nous faisant des dictées, pour nous aider à écrire le bon mot : _mettre - maîaître ; patte - pâââte, brin - breueun_, etc.
> 
> Sinon--je n'entends pas les Français faire ces distinctions en parlant naturellement.


Peut-être pas à Paris, mais dans certaines régions on entend toujours la distinction.


----------



## Oddmania

Personnellement, la notion de voyelles longues et courtes (ou de diphtongue) est un concept qui m'est totalement étranger et que je n'ai dû apprendre qu'en apprenant des langues étrangères. En français, toutes mes voyelles sont "simples". _Cerf/serre, vert/verre/ver/vers/vair_... :  [ɛ].

J'ai déjà suffisamment de mal à distinguer les [e] et les [ɛ] dans les syllabes ouvertes (_maaaiiison, raaaiiison, saaaiiison_), si en plus j'essayais de distinguer les [ɛ] courts et les [ɛ] longs... !


----------



## Aristide

Je ne vois aucune différence entre mettre et maître.
Mais dans le verbe mettre, en langage courant, j'aurais parfois tendance à laisser tomber le R et à prononcer mett (par exemple dans l'expression "mettre de côté").
Certains vont se récrier, mais même pour un maître d'école, j'aurais tendance à dire mett d'école.
Si on fait sauter le R, ça a peut-être une influence sur la longueur de la voyelle ?


----------



## OLN

Personnellement, je la vois, la perçois et la prononce. 
Je fais aussi la différence entre l'être et lettre, pâte et patte, bêle et belle, âge et le suffixe -age, fête et estafette, etc.


Wai Ho said:


> En France, la différence est perdue,


Détrompe-toi. 


itka said:


> La longueur vocalique n'étant pas pertinente en français, (...)


Ah ? C'est probablement ce genre de postulat qui fait écrire certains _tâche _à la place de _tache_.


----------



## itka

> Ah ? C'est probablement ce genre de postulat qui fait écrire certains _tâche _à la place de _tache_.


C'est possible, mais quand j'écris que la longueur n'est pas pertinente en français, ce n'est pas un "postulat", encore moins une opinion personnelle ! C'est une donnée certaine de la phonologie du français. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'on ne peut pas / ne doit pas les marquer dans la prononciation. C'est simplement une variante libre. On fait comme on veut.

[Un peu comme si on parlait des accents toniques. On en entend, bien sûr, notamment à la fin des groupes de mots, mais ils n'ont pas de valeur phonologique en français, contrairement à d'autres langues.]

Que cela perturbe l'orthographe de certains... je veux bien le croire, mais qu'en est-il pour ceux (dont je suis) qui ne font pas et n'entendent généralement pas cette différence de longueur ? On apprend quand même l'orthographe !


----------



## Blougouz

[…]
le problème c'est que c'est une différence assez discrète, et qu'on n'en a pas complèment conscience.  Tout comme...
Maître et mettre
Qui ne se prononce pas de la même manière effectivement.
En français de France.
(Je ne connaissais pas la variante québécoise, qui prononce comme si c'était un tréma à la place d'un circonflexe... intéressant...)
Cependant, que la différence s'estompe ne me surprend pas, car les nouvelles générations ont effectivement tendance à simplifier, tant dans la prononciation que dans le vocabulaire...voire de l'orthographe... il y a un niveau de tolérance de plus en plus élevé je trouve.


----------



## JClaudeK

Oddmania said:


> Personnellement, la notion de voyelles longues et courtes (ou de diphtongue) est un concept qui m'est totalement étranger et que je n'ai dû apprendre qu'en apprenant des langues étrangères.


Sachant que de nombreux Français ne font pas/ difficilement la différence entre les voyelles longues et les voyelles brèves en anglais - par exemple, ils prononcent _to leave_ de la même façon que _to live_, comme j'ai pu le constater maintes fois en entendant des touristes français qui essayaient de se "débrouiller" en anglais lors de leurs voyages en Asie - ne serait-il pas possible que certains ne perçoivent tout simplement pas la différence qu'ils font inconsciemment  entre  p_âte _et _patte_, _mettre_ et _maître_ etc. ...... ?

Cf.:


Blougouz said:


> le problème c'est que c'est une différence assez discrète, et qu'on n'en a pas complètement conscience.


----------



## Oddmania

@JClaudeK Oui, enfin, la différence est quand même sacrement plus ténue qu'entre _leave _et _live_.

En écoutant la prononciation française de notre dictionnaire (*maître**, **mettre*), je n'entends franchement aucune différence, alors qu'elle est très nette chez le locuteur canadien. Chez ce dernier, non seulement la voyelle est en effet plus longue, mais elle me semble également différente (car plus ouverte) : plus proche d'un [æ]. Au Canada, il y a donc le [e] (fermé), le [ɛ] (ouvert), et le [æ] (_très _ouvert). C'est ce qu'indique d'ailleurs Wikipédia sur la page de la voyelle [æ] : "Ce son n'existe pas en français international, mais il existe dans le français populaire de Paris (_tard : _tæʀ) et dans le français québécois (verre : væːʁ)."

En France, si vous utilisez la même voyelle mais que vous vous contentez de  « l'allonger », c'est normal que la différence devienne difficile à entendre. Prononcé en isolation, passe encore; mais en milieu de phrase (et donc dit de manière non-accentué), ça devient franchement anecdotique. Je prononce clairement de la même manière "*Le maître* d'école" et "...*le mettre* de côté".

Si vous voulez faire une comparaison avec l'anglais, la paire _fairy _/ _ferry _me semble plus pertinente.


----------



## JClaudeK

Oddmania said:


> ça devient franchement anecdotique. Je prononce clairement de la même manière "*Le maître* d'école" et "...*le mettre* de côté".


Eh bien, pour moi, la différence est tout sauf _anecdotique, e_lle est très nette: "maître" prononcé comme "mettre" me 'heurterait'.


----------



## jekoh

JClaudeK said:


> ne serait-il pas possible que certains ne perçoivent tout simplement pas la différence qu'ils font inconsciemment  entre  p_âte _et _patte_, _mettre_ et _maître_ etc. ...... ?


Si on ne leur a pas enseigné, il y a peu de chances qu'ils la perçoivent, comme la plupart d'entre nous n'ont pas conscience de prononcer les voyelles  _[y], /u/, /i/  plus longues devant [z] ou [v], ce qui est pourtant le cas si on en croit ce document : http://193.0.100.18/pliki/fon3.pdf_

Il y a peut-être aussi un grand nombre de gens qui estiment faire la différence quand ils prononcent _pâte _et _patte _mais qui en réalité ne la font pas vraiment.


----------



## Locape

Alsako said:


> Régionalisme ? Question de génération ?  En tout cas, personnellement,  je fais nettement la distinction entre mettre et maître... Et de plus, je prononce le e final de maître.


Moi aussi, surtout pour le nom d'un(e) avocat(e).


Aristide said:


> Certains vont se récrier, mais même pour un maître d'école, j'aurais tendance à dire mett d'école.


Mais on aurait du mal à dire 'mett' Durand' pour 'Maître Durand' !


----------



## JClaudeK

Locape said:


> Mais on aurait du mal à dire 'mett' Durand' pour 'Maître Durand' !


..... ou "mett" Capello.


----------



## Aristide

Alsako said:


> je fais nettement la distinction entre mettre et maître... Et de plus, je prononce le e final de maître.





JClaudeK said:


> ..... ou "mett" Capello.


On a tendance à prononcer MaîtreuCapello par facilité, mais les spécialistes du bon usage n'approuvent pas forcément.
J'ai eu un prof de français qui nous disait par exemple que c'était une erreur de prononcer "parkeudesprinces" quand on parle du Parc des Princes (un stade de foot à Paris).


----------



## jekoh

Aristide said:


> On a tendance à prononcer MaîtreuCapello par facilité, mais les spécialistes du bon usage n'approuvent pas forcément.
> J'ai eu un prof de français qui nous disait par exemple que c'était une erreur de prononcer "parkeudesprinces" quand on parle du Parc des Princes (un stade de foot à Paris).


La différence étant qu'il n'y a pas de "e" dans _Par*c d*es Princes_ alors qu'il y en a bien un dans _Maîtr__*e*_.


----------



## tartopom

JClaudeK said:


> - par exemple, ils prononcent _to leave_ de la même façon que _to live_,


Je prononce 'leave' et 'live' différemment.
Mais je prononce 'maître', 'mettre' et 'mètre' pareil. Je vais dire 3 fois la même chose : Il faut mettre le mètre à côté du maître.


----------



## Pass_nad

Bonjour,
Je fais partie de ceux qui les prononcent différemment, je viens de Rhône-Alpes, où il y a très peu d'accent régional. Mon mari qui a vécu un peu plus au sud (mais pas LE sud) ne fait aucune différence.
Maître est plus ouvert et long, mètre est plus fermé et court. Mettre est peut-être plus sec que mètre.
[…]


----------



## TitTornade

[…]

En Lorraine, on entend couramment la distinction dans la longueur des voyelles dans :
- mettre/mètre vs. maître
[…]


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Un petit résumé concernant les voyelles longues vs courtes, qui n'engage que moi, pour tous ceux qui apprennent le français :

Les voyelles longues/courtes sont (ou plutôt étaient) caractéristiques de la moitié Nord de la France.
Cette distinction s'est perdue dans le quart Nord-Ouest (Paris compris).
Cette distinction est toujours bien vivante dans un large quart Nord-Est (Champagne, Lorraine, Alsace, Bourgogne, Franche-Comté et peut-être Rhône Alpes)
Cette distinction n'a jamais existé dans la moitié Sud de la France.
Cette distinction perdure au Québec, en Suisse et en Belgique.


----------



## Wai Ho

Oddmania said:


> @JClaudeK Oui, enfin, la différence est quand même sacrement plus ténue qu'entre _leave _et _live_.
> 
> En écoutant la prononciation française de notre dictionnaire (*maître**, **mettre*), je n'entends franchement aucune différence, alors qu'elle est très nette chez le locuteur canadien. Chez ce dernier, non seulement la voyelle est en effet plus longue, mais elle me semble également différente (car plus ouverte) : plus proche d'un [æ]. Au Canada, il y a donc le [e] (fermé), le [ɛ] (ouvert), et le [æ] (_très _ouvert). C'est ce qu'indique d'ailleurs Wikipédia sur la page de la voyelle [æ] : "Ce son n'existe pas en français international, mais il existe dans le français populaire de Paris (_tard : _tæʀ) et dans le français québécois (verre : væːʁ)."
> 
> En France, si vous utilisez la même voyelle mais que vous vous contentez de  « l'allonger », c'est normal que la différence devienne difficile à entendre. Prononcé en isolation, passe encore; mais en milieu de phrase (et donc dit de manière non-accentué), ça devient franchement anecdotique. Je prononce clairement de la même manière "*Le maître* d'école" et "...*le mettre* de côté".
> 
> Si vous voulez faire une comparaison avec l'anglais, la paire _fairy _/ _ferry _me semble plus pertinente.



Ici au Québec, même s'il y a un élève du primaire qui allonge pas le « ê », la professeure lui force jamais,


----------



## broglet

I wonder whether the presence or absence of a difference in pronunciation  between _mettre/mètre_ and _maître_ is not merely a question of what is regional or personal or 'correct' but also a question of elegance, pretentiousness, poshness or pedantry.  I always try to pronounce them differently but that's probably because I try to show off


----------



## Wai Ho

OLN said:


> Personnellement, je la vois, la perçois et la prononce.
> Je fais aussi la différence entre l'être et lettre, pâte et patte, bêle et belle, âge et le suffixe -age, fête et estafette, etc.
> 
> Détrompe-toi.
> 
> Ah ? C'est probablement ce genre de postulat qui fait écrire certains _tâche _à la place de _tache_.


Vous êtes né dans quelle région?


----------



## broglet

By the way, when I say _maître_ my mouth goes the same shape as when I imitate the bleating of a sheep. Does anyone think that's a good idea?


----------



## WannaBFluent

Wai Ho said:


> En France, la différence est perdue


Faux.



Ali Smith said:


> I think the vast majority of the population of France pronounced them identically.


Faux.



Ali Smith said:


> I remember my French professor telling us there was a difference between “patte” and “pâte”, “brun” and “brin”, and “de” and “deux”, but when I asked native speakers (from France, mind you) they told me there was no longer any difference between them and you could only tell them apart by context.


All native speakers make the difference. But often they don't realize it. Still they do the difference.



wildan1 said:


> Sinon--je n'entends pas les Français faire ces distinctions en parlant naturellement.


Ils l'a font. C'est assez subtile. Mais ils l'a font.



merquiades said:


> Peut-être pas à Paris, mais dans certaines régions on entend toujours la distinction.


À Paris aussi.



Blougouz said:


> le problème c'est que c'est une différence assez discrète, et qu'on n'en a pas complèment conscience.


Totalement d'accord 👍
En tant que locuteur natif, on apprend la langue par mimétisme. La très grande majorité des gens n'ont pas l'impression de faire de voyelles plus longues que les autres mais en réalité, c'est bien le cas.



Lacuzon said:


> Un petit résumé concernant les voyelles longues vs courtes, qui n'engage que moi, pour tous ceux qui apprennent le français :
> 
> Les voyelles longues/courtes sont (ou plutôt étaient) caractéristiques de la moitié Nord de la France.
> Cette distinction s'est perdue dans le quart Nord-Ouest (Paris compris).
> Cette distinction est toujours bien vivante dans un large quart Nord-Est (Champagne, Lorraine, Alsace, Bourgogne, Franche-Comté et peut-être Rhône Alpes)
> Cette distinction n'a jamais existé dans la moitié Sud de la France.
> Cette distinction perdure au Québec, en Suisse et en Belgique.


Tout est faux.
Ce n'est pas à l'origine une caractéristique de la moitié Nord de la France.
Même à Marseille, avec l'accent fort, la différence entre maître et mettre existe.
La distinction n'est pas perdue à Paris.
Notre ami québécois sur le topic se tue à nous dire qu'il fait bien la distinction depuis le tout début. (j'avais lu "perdue" au lieu de "perdure", désolé )


----------



## OLN

WannaBFluent said:


> Notre ami québécois sur le topic se tue à nous dire qu'il fait bien la distinction depuis le tout début.


En quoi est-ce faux de dire "La distinction perdure au Québec" ? Aurait-il fallu dire qu'elle se fait, parce qu'il n'y pas de raison qu'on cesse un jour de la faire au Québec ?

(ils font la distinction → ils la font)


----------



## WannaBFluent

OLN said:


> En quoi est-ce faux de dire "La distinction perdure au Québec" ? Aurait-il fallu dire qu'elle se fait, parce qu'il n'y pas de raison qu'on cesse un jour de la faire au Québec ?
> 
> (ils font la distinction → ils la font)


Ohla, j'ai lu "perdue"... (et pourtant je l'ai lu 3 ou 4x)... 



OLN said:


> (ils font la distinction → ils la font)


Va falloir que j'arrête de poster le matin moi, je suis pas bien réveillé


----------



## jekoh

Comment pouvez-vous être si certain que tout le monde prononcerait les deux mots différemment ? Ça contredit tout ce qu'on peut lire sur le sujet.


----------



## Locape

Je ne peux parler que pour moi et mon entourage, mais je me rends compte, si j'analyse bien ma prononciation, que je fais une très légère différence entre voyelles longues et courtes, presque imperceptible, alors que je n'en suis pas consciente. Quand je m'enregistre, je ne prononce pas tout à fait de la même façon _pattes _et _pâte_, ou _de_ et _deux_, mais je ne m'en serais pas rendue compte sans m'enregistrer. Ce n'est pas le même son quand je dis 'ne reste pas dans mes pattes' et 'tu peux étaler la pâte ?', même si c'est une différence ténue.
Il faut vraiment y prêter attention, sinon j'aurais dit spontanément que je ne faisais pas de différence.


----------



## Louis XI

Tout dépend des régions et des personnes (= idiolectes).

Personnellement, je prononce _mettre _plus court que _maître_, mais sans diphtonguer. 


Wai Ho said:


> Bonjour vous. En France, la différence est perdue, mais ici au Québec, on fait toujours la différence. Le mot « mettre » se prononce [mεtʁ] avec une voyelle courte, « maître » se prononce [mεɪtʁ] (ça rime avec "eight") ou [maɪtʁ] (ça rime avec "might"), au Saguenay-Lac-St-Jean, la majorité des gens disent [mεɪtʁ], mais à Montréal, la majorité des gens disent [maɪtʁ]. Sur Radio-Canada, on dit [mεɪtʁ], parce que les spécialistes ont considéré comme standard, et c'est pas exagéré.


Il ne faut pas être aussi péremptoire...
La différence est loin d'être perdue en France.


----------



## Chimel

En Belgique, il me semble que la distinction continue à être faite et qu'elle est assez nette.

C'est entre _mètre _et _mettre_ que la distinction est très ténue: on prononce "deux mètres" à peu près comme [deux mettres]. Mais on ne prononce pas [un mettre chanteur]: la voyelle est plus longue.


----------



## snarkhunter

wildan1 said:


> Il me semble que mon professeur de français distinguait bien ces différences en nous faisant des dictées, pour nous aider à écrire le bon mot : _mettre - maîaître ; patte - pâââte, brin - breueun_, etc.
> 
> Sinon--je n'entends pas les Français faire ces distinctions en parlant naturellement.


C'était aussi le cas à mon époque, lorsque nous faisions des dictées à l'école primaire (fin des années 60 et tout début des années 70).

Le "e" final du phonème "ée" était lui aussi fortement accentué, par exemple, ainsi que les liaisons.


----------



## Wai Ho

Louis XI said:


> Tout dépend des régions et des personnes (= idiolectes).
> 
> Personnellement, je prononce _mettre _plus court que _maître_, mais sans diphtonguer.
> 
> Il ne faut pas être aussi péremptoire...
> La différence est loin d'être perdue en France.



Au Nouveau-Brunswick, la voyelle est « maître » est la voyelle anglaise « bag »?


----------



## Louis XI

Wai Ho said:


> Au Nouveau-Brunswick, la voyelle est « maître » est la voyelle anglaise « bag »?


Je ne comprends pas ce que vous voulez dire, désolé.


----------



## Locape

Tu veux dire, est-ce que le _aî_ de _maître _est prononcé au Nouveau-Brunswick comme le _a [æ] _de _bag_ ? Et non comme [mɛtʁ] ? Avec la prononciation de _bag_ à l'anglaise ou à l'américaine ?


----------



## Wai Ho

Locape said:


> Tu veux dire, est-ce que le _aî_ de _maître _est prononcé au Nouveau-Brunswick comme le _a [æ] _de _bag_ ? Et non comme [mɛtʁ] ? Avec la prononciation de _bag_ à l'anglaise ou à l'américaine ?


Oui, [m_æ:_tʁ]


----------

